# Difficulty level companrison of CI+NCEES and real test



## EE_PE_AP (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello already test takers,

how do you compare CI and NCEES sample exam difficulty level with the real test difficulty level? any thoughts on that. If you have done all the questions of 4 CI exam and NCEES exam along with GT manual and NEC, do you think it is a good prep?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Oct 5, 2012)

I usually end up on ci test with a score of 75%i had more on some i had less on the others based on the 4 test....did the NCEES test end up with 61% more or so...NCEES test is a little more difficult than CI and Spin up..i passed on my first try tho!

(null)


----------



## EE_PE_AP (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks you only worked on sample test questions or there were more sources that you studied from?


----------



## willsee (Oct 12, 2012)

NCEES was a fairly good representation of the exam


----------



## markisd (Mar 29, 2013)

Does anyone else have any input on the comparison of the real exam and the NCEES practice exam and CI exams from pass experience.


----------

